# NFL in Cape Town



## MaxStol (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Hello!

Are there any American Football fans who're interested in getting together to watch some games? I recently bought an NFL-Gamepass which lets you stream all the games in really good quality but my internet reception at home won't let me watch it comfortably. And since there aren't any bars showing it anywhere maybe there are people interested in banding together. I've been NFL-less for 3 weeks now and it's eating my soul.

Maxim


----------

